# Protecting your van before storage



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I thought that I may as well give a few tips on keeping your van pristeen while being stored. As a valeter I get calls in spring to valet green mouldy vans which can take a very long time to clean.

Before your van is stored you should.

Drain all water not forgetting the boiler.
If you can it is best to store any removable cushions and carpets at home indoors.
Cupboards are best left open to allow air circulation.
All carpets should be vacuumed
Waste tank drain valve should be closed to stop any small animals/insects making home inside.
Gas should be disconnected
All electrics should be turned off to avoid battery drain.
Exterior bodywork should be cleaned and waxed paying attention to seams etc
All exterior blackwork should be dressed to protect from mould.
Tyres should be dressed with a good quality spray.
If you can leave on hookup do so.

Some people leave a heater on low, this is not really of benefit and can sometimes cause condensation due to the difference of temperature between inside and out. 

If anyone needs any advice just ask and I will try to help


I will add to this later as I need to go now.


----------

